
Ask HN: Should I learn Go/Rust or C++/Java - jamestimmins
I know that as always the right answer is some variation of <i>it depends</i>. But assuming that right now I don&#x27;t work with any of these languages, so there&#x27;s not an impending need.<p>My priority is learning systems level, compiled languages that will open doors throughout my career (I&#x27;m 26). My inclination is to learn Go or Rust (to a lesser degree) as that seems to be the direction jobs are going. But I&#x27;m curious if there are arguments for learning the more established languages that may not be sexy, but are workhorses under many modern systems.<p>Background is that I work in PHP currently. So this isn&#x27;t a first language or an attempt to learn to code.
======
richerlariviere
I have a similar experience (doing PHP using notably CakePHP, Laravel and
other vanilla php web apps). For me, I found the best bet was to learn Go. You
won't have trouble learning it since the syntax is really simple. With C++ you
have a lot of way to accomplish a task depending of the language version
you're using so I found it harder to discover good practices. This is my point
of view if we neglect all the "external factors" and we only consider personal
preferences.

------
PaulHoule
Go > Java > Rust > C++

------
jinqueeny
It does depend :) There was a heated discussion just the other day:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15345488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15345488)

------
tjr
If you want to learn a more established language because it's the workhorse
under other things, I would suggest learning C.

